# Stihl TS 400 Part id



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

When I removed the carburetor of of this Stihl TS400 Cutoff saw, this metal ring fell out and was laying on the saw. Because I can not look up Stihl parts I was hoping someone could tell me where this part goes? Thanks for your help.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

RKDOC said:


> When I removed the carburetor of of this Stihl TS400 Cutoff saw, this metal ring fell out and was laying on the saw. Because I can not look up Stihl parts I was hoping someone could tell me where this part goes? Thanks for your help.


It's a sleeve that sets in front of the impulse hose on the tank housing. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Geogrubb. Does this fit into a hole or just sit on the housing? Is it suppose to support something? still a little lost as to what it is for. Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

RKDOC said:


> Thanks for the reply Geogrubb. Does this fit into a hole or just sit on the housing? Is it suppose to support something? still a little lost as to what it is for. Thanks


I think it fits in the housing and just protects stuff from rubbing on the housing. If you need it, PM me your email and I can send you the info I have on the product. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Geo. I am unable to send you a PM. I sent you an email. Please let me know if you did not get the email. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That metal ring presses into the the rubber intake manifold between the two carburetor mounting studs. It helps keep the manifold from deforming and pulling loose from the air box. The carburetor holds it in place when it's mounted. Reference # 11 in attached .pdf


Intake.pdf


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Geogrubb Thanks for the emails. That will help a lot. Thanks 30 year your drawing helps also. You two are great. Thanks


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

The saw runs like a champ!! Thanks for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That's Great....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Success is a wonderful sound. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

RKDOC said:


> When I removed the carburetor of of this Stihl TS400 Cutoff saw, this metal ring fell out and was laying on the saw. Because I can not look up Stihl parts I was hoping someone could tell me where this part goes? Thanks for your help.


I can't always get on here, have a life you know. You can always email me directly about a Stihl product, and I'll get you the answer etc. ASAP. Like to help you guys when I can...

You should have my "home" email address. If not, email me here and I'll give it to you. That, I check at least 2x a day.

Paul

P.S. 40 yr. (lol) answered you dead-on. Thanks!


----------

